# Duyuru > Yahudi lobisi Mehdi, Mesih ve Deccal gelecek propagandası ile Hz. Muhammed'in >  Yecüc Mecüc Kimdir? Yecüc Mecüc Hadisleri - Caner Taslaman [video=you

## anau

*Yecüc Mecüc Kimdir? Yecüc Mecüc Hadisleri - Caner Taslaman*

----------

